# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  avatar

## Marco_Pereira

boas

estou a ter um pouco de dificuldade em descobrir como se usa um url como avatar se é que é possível.
alguém me pode explicar

obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Marco,

No Painel de Controle tens do lado esquerdo, dentro das configurações e opções, Editar avatar.

Depois tens os pré-defenido genéricos e o Avatar personalizado. Dentro do personalizado tens duas opções, uma de usar URL e outra de upload.
Agora é assim, salvo erro não vês a opção de personalizado. Caso não vejas é por não seres membro identificado.

Podes te tornar aqui: Utilizador Identificado

----------


## Marco_Pereira

obrigado Ricardo é mesmo isso não aparece eu já tinha pensado nisso mas quando não se sabe pergunta-se obrigado mais uma vez por seres tão rápido a responder

----------

